# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  خطای پیش آمده در اتصال به websocket

## MAHDIACTION

با سلام
یه برنامه نوشتم برای کار با websocket  متاسفانه خطای زیر رو میده
 WebSocket connection to 'wss://website.net:5567/' failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
سیستم عامل سرور centos 6.9 هست
یه تعداد کد نمونه رو اینترنت پیدا کردم اما همشون روی localhost سیستم pc  رو توضیح دادن نگفتن روی سرور باید چه کارهایی انجام بدیم که خطا بر نخوریم؟؟

----------


## cybercoder

آیا وب سوکت سرور شما روی پورت ۵۵۶۷ با TLS تنظیم شده است؟

----------

